# Anova Bluetooth



## challenger (Mar 16, 2018)

Is this unit able to be used without the bluetooth app?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes.
Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, I've owned mine several years and only used the bluetooth option a few times and usually is more trouble than its worth.  

Thats my hang up with the Joule...the only way to use it is through a bluetooth app.  No manual controls at all.


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 16, 2018)

Bluetooth-- whats bluethooth. Have had mine about 4 years, never used bluethooth. Ya gotta understand I take my cell phone out of the house about once a week. Gotta learn a lot more so I can bore you folks with a lot of pictures!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 16, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> Bluetooth-- whats bluethooth. Have had mine about 4 years, never used bluethooth. Ya gotta understand I take my cell phone out of the house about once a week. Gotta learn a lot more so I can bore you folks with a lot of pictures!



Why did the iPhone go to the dentist?

Because he had Bluetooth.


----------



## challenger (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm another one that doesn't use the bluetooth feature. I think it's just a waste of time, the range is so short it's mostly unusable anyway.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

I downloaded Audio from Amazon Kindle yesterday so I could have a series of books read to me. (Think: Books on Tape)
My Kindle library is in my Android phone, and I have a set of wireless headphones that Bluetooth to my phone.
So, while listening, I wondered around our house to see if it would drop out or not. It didn't.
So, I figure it's the Bluetooth used in a device as to whether or not it can reach 2 feet, or many through walls.
Apparently, the Chinese are using a rather weak Bluetooth device in the MES. Maybe Anova is, too?

Bluetooth, probes, and other Gotchas, were not selling points for me after I researched them a bit. They are more sources of disappointments.


----------



## dr k (Mar 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I downloaded Audio from Amazon Kindle yesterday so I could have a series of books read to me. (Think: Books on Tape)
> My Kindle library is in my Android phone, and I have a set of wireless headphones that Bluetooth to my phone.
> So, while listening, I wondered around our house to see if it would drop out or not. It didn't.
> So, I figure it's the Bluetooth used in a device as to whether or not it can reach 2 feet, or many through walls.
> ...


The Mes front controllers are surrounded by the metal cooking chamber box but I think the gen 2 RF remotes are ok range wise, having their own 3v AA batteries compared to the bluetooth low voltage system. The bluetooth Gen 2.5 needs an antennae on the smoker. It seems if the Gen 1 top rear controller was bluetooth maybe that would have better range being less obsructed.  The Soraken Bluetooth Therm thread I started has been holding true on performance and I have not lost reception because the base is also magnetic so it can be sticking to the side of the smoker facing your home or where ever you are.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2018)

I think the best part about the anova sv is you don’t need to mess with your phone. I have a joule as well and you can use it with out the phone app. Not a big fan of being forced to use the phone in order to cook.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

dr k said:


> The Mes front controllers are surrounded by the metal cooking chamber box but I think the gen 2 RF remotes are ok range wise, having their own 3v AA batteries compared to the bluetooth low voltage system. The bluetooth Gen 2.5 needs an antennae on the smoker. It seems if the Gen 1 top rear controller was bluetooth maybe that would have better range being less obsructed.  The Soraken Bluetooth Therm thread I started has been holding true on performance and I have not lost reception because the base is also magnetic so it can be sticking to the side of the smoker facing your home or where ever you are.



In my experiences with Bluetooth technologies, some work great, like my android phone and my inexpensive Bluetooth headphones.
Yet, a Bluetooth module for my Telescope mount has about a 10-15 foot range with no obstructions. A wasted 50 bucks.
Yet, WiFi has proven to have more than enough range to remotely control things.
So given a choice, I go with WiFi over Bluetooth when an option is available.

Now, with my recent purchase of a TP-08 Thermometer, the 300 foot range was certainly a selling point for me.
I can be in here bugging folks, and watching the temps outside. :rolleyes:


----------

